# Addie's and Ad's girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are big enough now that I don't think they belong in the 'Litters' thread.
This first little girlie should be named Klingon as she kept scrambling back up my arm, whenever I tried to put her back in the tank! She managed to grab the edge of my hand whenever I put her down, climbing around my palm and back onto my arm.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they are really beautiful


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are strking mice Moustress!
Very healthy looking and what nice long tails


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

My first thought was healthy looking and long tails too! Very cute x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. Size has been a bit of an issue with the tris. Adamant (RIP) was a nice largish boy, and his babies are mostly pretty big as well. And, yes, I do love nice long, strong tails. My current number one tri stud, Nibbles is also large, but he's long haired, and I'd rather not produce a lot of long haired tris. It just kind of messes with crispness of solid patches.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the first girlie in your pics! They are beautiful moustress, as all yours seem to be anyway!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much! Some of my meeces are nothing to brag about...but I think I can fairly say that have produced more different types of tri types than anyone else. If I was trying to breed to show standards for tricolors, I'd be going bonkers, as I mixed up all the c dilutions without regard to the consequences. Or, rather, I was working in a deep well of ignorance. It was right around the same time that I figured out that I wanted c^e c^e and c^e c that I was directed to websites that told me the same thing. A bit frustrating, but, hey, they're all meeces and I loves them meeces to pieces.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Lets face it, where would the fun be in standard tris when you get such wonderful combinations in yours :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I did argue that it was too early to set standards. The thing is that the c^e/c^e and c^e/c are the only combosd that are at all predicatable, and even those give you all kinds of crazy looking meeces along with a few that fit the standard of discrete patches of two different shades on a white background. It's understandable that show folks want to be able to have a set standard, but, when you come right down to it, they are kind of boring...IMHO...I like to see a mousie that is all solid patches of single color in many shades from nose to tail, with a few patches of white for accent...and since I don't show, that's what I'm going for.

My Sweetheart, the buck that has been fighting ear and muzzle crud, gave me just what I wanted even though he only produced two pinkies:



This comes closest to my ideal 'tricolor', except that you'd have to call the mousie quadcolor or hexcolor.... dya get what I'm saying? And Nibbles has been bred to one of his daughters who should deliver sometime this week..they both have really big patches of solid color. Some 'tri' does hardly look pregnant until a day or two before they deliver, even when they are carrying eight babies.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

That baby is absolutely beautiful!! Makes me want one even more!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

aww!! That little baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyew!


----------

